# Pressemeldung: Stipp-Profi fängt riesigen Dorsch!



## Thomas9904 (19. April 2006)

*Stipp-Profi fängt riesigen Dorsch!*

Tostedt. 
So einen Fang hat sich der Stipp-Profi Martin Christensen aus Dänemark nicht mal in seinen kühnsten Träumen ausgemalt: In seinem Urlaub auf Sørøya/Norwegen fing der Browning-Testangler, der sonst nur mit Stippe
und Matchrute umgeht, einen gigantischen Dorsch von 31,7 kg Gewicht und 1,42m Länge!

Im Camp von Nordic Sea Angling (www.nordic-sea-angling.se) erlebte er am 31. März die unheimliche Begegnung mit einem Dorsch-Kaliber der anderen
Dimension. Dabei fällt der Riese noch nicht einmal in die Rubrik
"Laichdorsch" - mit entsprechendem Laichansatz wäre er noch eine Ecke
schwerer ausgefallen.

Berufsfischer fangen in der Region gelegentlich solche Fjord-Riesen, für
Angler sind Gewichte von 30kg+ aber absolute Ausnahme-Exemplare. So ist der vorliegende Fang auch der größte Dorsch, der beispielsweise jemals von einem Dänen erbeutet wurde.

Browning-Mann Martin Christensen konnte den Fisch bezwingen mit folgender
Geräteausstattung: Rute Quantum Hypercast Trolling 30/50 lbs, Rolle Zebco
Topic Trolling XMD 50 gefüllt mit 0,35 mm geflochtene Schnur. Als Köder
verwendete er einen 300 g Quantum Deep Sea Pilker in der Farbe 
luminous/orange, den er zum Zeitpunkt des Anbisses in gut 60 m Tiefe anbot.

Foto: Das verkniffene Gesicht vom Fänger Martin Christensen verrät: Ein
Dorsch von 31,7 kg Gewicht wuchtet man nicht mal eben so für's Foto.







Hier gehts zum kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------

